# Nothing but remoras... ?



## Randy_The_Hack (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey... newbie here. Fishing on the beach out at Fort Morgan. I'm using pompano rigs and using various colors/flavors of Fish Bites. I'm catching nothing but remoras... and 2 catfish. I caught a dozen remoras... sometimes 2 at a time. Honestly, the catfish were a break in the monotony. Remoras as far as the eye can see, from 8 inches to more than 2 feet long. I've never caught remoras ever before; I didn't even think you _could_ catch remoras. I was fishing maybe 300 yards off the beach (waded 150 yards or so to chest-deep water, then cast out with 3 oz weights with 11' surf poles.

I've caught whiting, pompano, catfish, black drum, and even caught a flounder... but I've never caught remora before. This trip, virtually nothing but remora. Question: does it mean anything when you're only catching remora?

Randy


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Caught a bunch of them in the surf this year in OB. Just stick them on the back of a passing tourist.


----------



## Randy_The_Hack (Sep 26, 2021)

Well, I wrapped up the week with a total of 19 remoras, 2 catfish, 1 small whiting, and a good-sized ladyfish. All-in-all, a bust as far as I'm concerned, but at least I was catching fish... almost no one else was catching anything at all. Guess I'll have to try again next time...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Randy_The_Hack said:


> Well, I wrapped up the week with a total of 19 remoras, 2 catfish, 1 small whiting, and a good-sized ladyfish. All-in-all, a bust as far as I'm concerned, but at least I was catching fish... almost no one else was catching anything at all. Guess I'll have to try again next time...


better than nothing..... They are a pain in the butt...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Seen a bunch of pomps being caught in Gulf Shores the last few weeks. Majority using that Fish Bite competition. Fish Gum? Maybe it is better. Never used it myself.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if you were catching whiting, you should have loaded up. they are plentiful just where the waves break on the shore.
small bit of fresh dead shrimp and small hooks usually produced meat.
btw: sailcat is not bad eating, either but not the hardheads. if you like the taste of iodine, then yes, hardheads is the fish for you.
jack


----------



## Randy_The_Hack (Sep 26, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Seen a bunch of pomps being caught in Gulf Shores the last few weeks. Majority using that Fish Bite competition. Fish Gum? Maybe it is better. Never used it myself.


In Gulf Shores, Fish Bites is about all I use. It's pretty amazing stuff. It is like fish gum compressed onto gauze, which means it'll stay on your hook like nothing else... you can easily cast off shrimp or squid if you're not careful, but Fish Bites is there to stay.

I've caught all sorts of fish on Fish Bites... it's all I used this trip.


----------



## Randy_The_Hack (Sep 26, 2021)

jack2 said:


> if you were catching whiting, you should have loaded up. they are plentiful just where the waves break on the shore.
> small bit of fresh dead shrimp and small hooks usually produced meat.
> btw: sailcat is not bad eating, either but not the hardheads.
> jack


Didn't catch any sailcats... and the only whiting was really small. The two hardhead cats I caught were fat and healthy.


----------



## Randy_The_Hack (Sep 26, 2021)

I may have been fishing too deep... I was trying to cast out to blue water. That was probably my mistake.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to the pff. based on your posts, you seem to know how to fish saltwater.  
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Randy_The_Hack said:


> In Gulf Shores, Fish Bites is about all I use. It's pretty amazing stuff. It is like fish gum compressed onto gauze, which means it'll stay on your hook like nothing else... you can easily cast off shrimp or squid if you're not careful, but Fish Bites is there to stay.
> 
> I've caught all sorts of fish on Fish Bites... it's all I used this trip.


I know what Fish Bites are, I was saying the majority of pumps I have seen caught lately were on the competitor of Fish Bites. Which, I believe, is called Fish Gum.


----------



## Randy_The_Hack (Sep 26, 2021)

Aah... gotcha. Sorry I confused your reply. I've never seen any competitive products for Fish Bites


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> https://brumate.com/collections/backtap
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow Swirl looks pretty cool. Always wanted to take 15 poured bottles of wine with me while fishing.


i'm all for the rainbow coalition. lol.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i'm all for the rainbow coalition. lol.
> jack


Mannn, you just commented on one thread from another. You in 2022 already.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my bad. i quoted you liking the rainbow swirl on those backpacks and put it in another thread. 
and i have not been drinking. lol.
jack


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

Randy_The_Hack said:


> In Gulf Shores, Fish Bites is about all I use. It's pretty amazing stuff. It is like fish gum compressed onto gauze, which means it'll stay on your hook like nothing else... you can easily cast off shrimp or squid if you're not careful, but Fish Bites is there to stay.
> 
> I've caught all sorts of fish on Fish Bites... it's all I used this trip.


Next time about a week before you go, try this. Go to your local grocery store & get a pound peeled shrimp from the seafood section in the deli. Get a big container of kosher salt & 2 cheap tupperware containers big enough to hold the shrimp & salt. Poke a few holes in the bottom of one of the containers & put it inside the other so that the mix can drain into the one without holes. Add the shrimp & kosher salt to the container with holes. Mix it up so that all the shrimp is covered in salt, put one of the lids on on the container with the mix & set it in the fridge. The salt will draw the moisture out of the shrimp & into the bottom container & the shrimp will get tough as hell. It’ll stay on the hook for multiple cast. Drain the bottom container daily. Before you leave for your trip, dump the contents of the container with holes to the bottom container & throw the one with holes in it away. Then you have bait for your trip. Keep it refrigerated & it will last a few weeks. Before it starts, I know fresh bait is better. But I’ve been using this for years & have caught everything on it like reds, pomps, flounder, trout, ladyfish, whiting, bluefish, catfish, needle fish, etc. Salting bait is an old method that is rarely used anymore, but it still works.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> jack


they work on triggers to


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

Randy_The_Hack said:


> Hey... newbie here. Fishing on the beach out at Fort Morgan. I'm using pompano rigs and using various colors/flavors of Fish Bites. I'm catching nothing but remoras... and 2 catfish. I caught a dozen remoras... sometimes 2 at a time. Honestly, the catfish were a break in the monotony. Remoras as far as the eye can see, from 8 inches to more than 2 feet long. I've never caught remoras ever before; I didn't even think you _could_ catch remoras. I was fishing maybe 300 yards off the beach (waded 150 yards or so to chest-deep water, then cast out with 3 oz weights with 11' surf poles.
> 
> I've caught whiting, pompano, catfish, black drum, and even caught a flounder... but I've never caught remora before. This trip, virtually nothing but remora. Question: does it mean anything when you're only catching remora?
> 
> Randy


I know this is an old post, but just wanted to say a cast of 150 yards from 150 yards in the surf chest deep is one fine cast!


----------

